
Show HN: Ipython notebook of data structures and algorithms with unit tests - pattu777
https://github.com/pattu777/Algorithms-and-Data-structures
======
dalke
These appear to be homework assignments from someone in a first course in data
structures. I would not advise people to use this for their own study.

The hash table, for example, uses 10 (or a user-defined) set of static chains.
This is what
[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Data_Structures/Hash_Tables#Ch...](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Data_Structures/Hash_Tables#Chaining)
calls "the simplest chained hash table technique". The stack implements peek()
as 'self.arr[len(self.arr)-1]' instead of 'self.arr[-1]'.

In general, it returns errors by printing a message rather then returning an
error code or raising an exception. It also doesn't hook into Python built-in
methods like __len__.

The unittests use __init__() to set up data, rather than setUp() or
tearDown(). For that matter, in the tests I looked at the data should be local
to the test function, and not through a self.instance variable.

